# What are your coffee sonsumption habits?



## wattbenj (Aug 29, 2015)

It would be great to find out your coffee consumption habits for my university research project. I am doing a business course and have been tasked with developing a product. I love coffee so much that it just had to be a coffee related product. But first I need to find out what people are drinking and why.

Thank you for your help

Please click on the link below to fill out the short (3-4 mins) survey

https://www.esurveycreator.co.uk/s/883878d


----------

